# Canadian Royal Canin Dog Show



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Dolly's Mom said:


> some were stunning (a gorgeous little white girl ugh!!) some were very unimpressive.


All depends on your view, eh? 

In my world, the unimpressive Poodles are the ones that lick me... ewwww! The stunning ones don't!


----------



## Dolly's Mom (Feb 14, 2014)

Lol! This is true. Talking about a grooming/conformation stand point. By that rule I have one stunning and one unimpressive lol!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Dolly's Mom said:


> Went to my first dog show today. I got to see Ellie Mae Number 1 Poodle She's sooo pretty and perfect and dainty. There was 1 toy and it was silver. I only went to see the poodles but there was so many different breeds and the poodles while some were stunning (a gorgeous little white girl ugh!!) some were very unimpressive. I was looking at it in a would my 16 month old win the class kinda way. And while she would NOT beat Ellie Mae, she totally could have held her own against the others.



AHEM....my bitch was entered there (and won winners bitch one day, and best of winners the next)....I am quite proud of her.


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

*Congrats on Conformation*

TLP - congratulations on your wins with your girl.
We love watching the National Dog Show - it is a Thanksgiving day favorite at our house. Unfortunately the poodles were edited out of the non-sporting footage this year and didn't see the spoo or mpoo strut.

To Dolly Parton - get out there girl and show your stuff! 

My kids don't have the conformation but we admire those who do.
We are simply working Therapy Dog teams at a nursing home.


----------



## Dolly's Mom (Feb 14, 2014)

TLP said:


> AHEM....my bitch was entered there (and won winners bitch one day, and best of winners the next)....I am quite proud of her.



Whose your bitch?!?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Dolly's Mom said:


> Whose your bitch?!?


Sherry's bitch??? Ummmm... that would be me.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations on your wins TLP! You deserve to be very proud of your girl.


----------



## Dolly's Mom (Feb 14, 2014)

Countryboy said:


> For Sherry??? Ummmm... that would be me.



Took me a minute but I actually LOL'd. 
And I meant who showed so well this weekend cz to say it is not easy to follow would be an understatement. There was nothing to say who was going in the ring except age groups.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Dolly's Mom said:


> Took me a minute but I actually LOL'd.


Well Pat was right in one sense. A lot of my remarks are designed to do just that.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Countryboy said:


> Sherry's bitch??? Ummmm... that would be me.


Good one Frank!



Dolly's Mom if you want to know who the entries are you should look at the catalogue. You can order a catalogue or just look at the copy available at the show secretary's desk.

My bitch is in the 9-12 mos category. She won winner's bitch on Friday and Best of Winners on Saturday. The day you were there she did win her class but did not get Winners Bitch. I attached her Saturday win photo so you can see if you can remember her. She is a blue poodle. Her name is Meridian's Beaucaniche Matilde (Mattie) (ex Ivylane Signet Kiss n Tell and Safari's Raconteur)


----------



## Dolly's Mom (Feb 14, 2014)

TLP said:


> My bitch is in the 9-12 mos category. She won winner's bitch on Friday and Best of Winners on Saturday. The day you were there she did win her class but did not get Winners Bitch. I attached her Saturday win photo so you can see if you can remember her. She is a blue poodle. Her name is Meridian's Beaucaniche Matilde (Mattie) (ex Ivylane Signet Kiss n Tell and Safari's Raconteur)



She's beautiful, clearly a winner, did she show Sunday?


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Dolly's Mom said:


> She's beautiful, clearly a winner, did she show Sunday?



Yes she showed Sunday. She won her class (of the 9-12 month old bitches) but the winners bitch went to the winner of the 6-9 mons old class. If you are planning on going to any other shows let me know and we can meet up.


----------



## Dolly's Mom (Feb 14, 2014)

I remember! She was so pretty, I thought she was a silver (oops). It was my first show, checking out my 16 month olds competition when she starts showing (hopefully in the spring). I don't drive so I stick to the ones near the city. Which are shockingly very few. But I'll totally PM you and see if we're going to cross paths. Now that I've been I wanna go to all the shows!!! But I also want all the poodles so this isn't news lol.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

TLP said:


> Yes she showed Sunday. She won her class (of the 9-12 month old bitches) but the winners bitch went to the winner of the 6-9 mons old class. If you are planning on going to any other shows let me know and we can meet up.


Well HALLELUJAH TLP! Congrats, your girl is gorgeous ! It would be nice to see more of her around here too!!!! hint hint........:nod:


----------



## Dolly's Mom (Feb 14, 2014)

TPL possible pic of Mattie winning her class.


----------



## Dolly's Mom (Feb 14, 2014)

Here's a better pic I got of Mattie on Sunday!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Mattie looks lovely! Such a pretty bitch. I really love her sister, Jasmine, too. I've had my hands on her and she's a really nice bitch. Congrats on Mattie's win!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Dolly's Mom....thank you so much for the pics of Mattie. I had to stand a far distance away so she would not see me...so getting your pictures is a real bonus.

Charismatic Millie...thank you for your compliments...that means a lot.


----------



## Dolly's Mom (Feb 14, 2014)

Aww! Well my little brother took a lot of pictures so if I find one of Mattie I'll post it for you!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Dolly's Mom said:


> Aww! Well my little brother took a lot of pictures so if I find one of Mattie I'll post it for you!


Anymore Mattie pics would be appreciated. I finally put together that you have Dianne's poodles. So you will do very well in the ring.


----------



## Dolly's Mom (Feb 14, 2014)

TLP said:


> Anymore Mattie pics would be appreciated. I finally put together that you have Dianne's poodles. So you will do very well in the ring.



Lol. I'm on my SECOND Carrington poodle, of course another white girl...I may have a type. I've got high hopes for little miss G. Dianne just wants to get finished with her coat lol. It's been a hassle to stay the least.

Just waiting for my mum to get them online...she's taking her sweet time.


----------

